# 1983 Datsun Patrol sd33 oil change



## Chariz (May 25, 2014)

I am looking for the amount of engine oil and wich engine oil I need to put in my 1983 Patrol. I don't have the owners manual anymore, because I bought it as a project car. My car has the 3.3 sd33 diesel engine without the turbo. When I called to my local nissan dealer, he said he couldn't tell me anything about and that he couldn't order parts for it because the patrol is to old and he can't find it in his computer. And different internet sites say different amounts. Excuse if my English is bad, my native togue is Dutch.

Thanks in advance for your trouble,
Chariz

ps. I would prefer to know the amount in litres.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Patrol was discontinued in the US after the 69 model. You should try this site as they may have the info you need:

All about the Nissan Patrol


----------



## Chariz (May 25, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> The Patrol was discontinued in the US after the 69 model. You should try this site as they may have the info you need:
> 
> All about the Nissan Patrol


Thanks for your reply, but sadly enough i can't find it on their site and for some reason I can't post threads on their forums. Still thank you for your reply.

EDIT: I managed to make a thread on their site


----------



## Chariz (May 25, 2014)

For some reason I couldn't edit my last post.
I just wanted to say that the problem is solved it requires around 8 to 9 litres of oil.


----------

